# Question about Heavy Cream



## gpalexiades (Nov 8, 2007)

I know there is Non Fat Dried Milk, Whole Dried Milk and a couple of other Dried Milk Products. But I would like to find out if there is a Dried Heavy Cream product. I'll be making a few large batches of Egg Nog and also some other desserts that call for Heavy Cream. I don't want to buy the regular ligued Heavy Cream, as I'm not sure when I will need it. So I don't want to buy it if I will not use it all.

Thank you,
George


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2007)

I am not aware of a dry heavy cream.  Why don't you jsut buy it when you need it?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2007)

gpalexiades said:


> I know there is Non Fat Dried Milk, Whole Dried Milk and a couple of other Dried Milk Products. But I would like to find out if there is a Dried Heavy Cream product. I'll be making a few large batches of Egg Nog and also some other desserts that call for Heavy Cream. I don't want to buy the regular ligued Heavy Cream, as I'm not sure when I will need it. So I don't want to buy it if I will not use it all.
> 
> Thank you,
> George


I have never heard of it either.What I do is look to back of shelf to get the longest expiration date if you do that it keeps quite a long time even when opened.Another thing keep it on the bottom shelf of fridge as its usually the coldest part or fridge.And you want Ultra Pastuerized to keep it longer.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2007)

Organic half and half lasts a VERY long time - I don't think I've looked for organic heavy cream but it might very well be there too!

Like jpmcgrew suggested, look at the expiration dates.  You might be surprised at how long they really do last.

Also, powder milk has a severely different taste than regular milk.  I would not be willing to compromise my holiday cooking with a powdered product...just my thoughts anyway.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 9, 2007)

George, do you live somewhere that does not have fresh milk or cream on a regular basis or that is extremely expensive?  Cream usually freezes well too so if it is a supply issue, you may be able to do that instead.

You may be advised to ask the retailer where you get your other powdered milk products from if they are able to obtain powdered heavy cream from their supplier.  

Otherwise how about heat-treated milk? Can you get that as cream?


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 9, 2007)

The date on the container is usually the sell by date and the cream should last quite awhile after that date. Unless you live in a really remote area, you should be able to purchase what you need when you are going to be using it.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 9, 2007)

I did a bit of Googling and found one reference indicating that dried cream might exist.  But no info as to where to purchase the stuff.

But will echo the fact that fresh cream will survive far past the expiration or use by date.

By far past, we found one container tucked back in a fridge months past the posted date and it was fine.

Am not advising folks to keep cream that long, but for some reason it seems to keep a lot longer than milk.

Just my two pennies worth.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 9, 2007)

Also keeps longer if it is unopened.  Once opened, you need to use it quickly, esp if it has already expired.

And with the dates, it depends where you live.  We have best before dates, not a sell by date.


----------

